# This weekends score



## WVBicycles (May 8, 2017)

In the past week over 20 bikes came my way I figure I show case a few of my favorites they come and go so fast its hard to remember them all. I mainly sell them in Boston and with the great weather they are moving super quick. I sold the Oreba as a parts bike due to separation from the alloy and carbon seat stay and I wish the LeMond Zurich was my size but I can only keep so many bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2017)

GOL!!!
that's officially a score -

(in sad contrast, on the fiberglass fly rod board I opened a "score" thread where the guy had bought as many junk fly reels that weren't worth owning when they were new)
Expect pms from petritl - he gets these passions when he sees photos of nice bikes.  
That LeMond is very much my size, but I'm all spent out

Curious which model Univega - they were great bikes built by Miyata


----------



## WVBicycles (May 9, 2017)

Yeah 2 weekends ago I think I got about 16 to 20 bikes but I flipped a lot of them a few days later. I wish the LeMond was a 58cm I would ride that in a second all Reynolds 853 with full Ultegra group. The Univega is a Nouvo Sport I believe. Sunday morning I bought a his and her pair of Miyata 210 touring rigs in NOS condition I texted one of my city buyers and they were gone 2 hours after that. Touring bikes and hybrids are super hot right now.


----------

